# Book nook



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A good friend asked if I would build a Book Nook for this son's neighborhood and having just seen an article on one in Wood Magazine (March 2016) I decided to give it a go. The result appears in the attached.

The original plan called for a tin roof but being a bit paranoid about someone accidentally cutting themselves on an exposed edge I opted for cedar shingles. If I were doing it again I would add one more row to finish out the ridge line and then cap the peak at the ends. Oh well, hindsight as they say.

I used the TASK dowel jig for the door and the box front and found it to be easy to use and accurate. Much easier than the old drill and pin locator approach. 

The stain is a Cabot deck stain. 

All in all a fun exercise that should help the neighborhood reading program.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, John! I like that. I'm all for things that promote people to read.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jhon you did that so well..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jon; my daughter's neighbor has one of those out in front of their house. I didn't know it had a name, let alone that it was a 'thing'. Great job!


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow! Isn't that just ever so nice! :smile:

Is that copper that you made the cap from?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ver cool Jon . Liking your roof idea much better


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you one and all for the feedback. 

@DaninVan:
Apparently these can also be registered at littlefreelibrary.org to encourage people to visit them
@cocobolo1:
The ridge line is copper. The local craft store has it in rolls about 12" x 30". I'm not sure of the gauge but I've used it in other outdoor projects and it takes a nice patina. It's also thin enough to be malleable and not spendy.

Hopefully it will be well used.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice piece of work. I kind of like the copper., It will be beautiful as it builds up the patina. When I was in high school, I'd rebelled on homework, so during sunners I'd go to the thrift store and buy paperback books and read 30-40 over the summer, making notes in them, then turn then in as book reports during the year to keep my English grades up. Still read a lot, particularly since getting a Kindle that lets me upsize the font.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Great work and a great cause. I am also a book reader and glad to see you promoting it for everyone.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That copper flashing will probably help keep the shingles moss free as well...mind you, the shingles are pressure treated anyway. 
Around here the brass fittings would disappear overnight; Midnight Recyclers Inc.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> That copper flashing will probably help keep the shingles moss free as well...mind you, the shingles are pressure treated anyway.
> Around here the brass fittings would disappear overnight; Midnight Recyclers Inc.


Dan, did you hear about the wiring that disappeared from a number of poles over near Cathedral Grove several years ago? Those guys must have had guts to tackle that job. It was the high voltage lines to boot.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, and not the only one by a long shot, Keith. As the guys here often say, "can't fix stupid."


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Around here the brass fittings would disappear overnight; Midnight Recyclers Inc.


Here we'd lose both copper and brass. Some 'you know whats' have been known to steal brass name plaques from gravestones, lead from church roofs and copper wire from the railways power lines!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job on building that nook Jon.

I will have to say I have not heard of doing this. Do you just place it out side in the neighbor hood for the kids to take books home to read?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don; Check out that link that Jon posted. Some really good info/suggestions/etc in there. Seems like this concept has really taken off. (Not sure I want to spend $40 on the label however...)


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the comments and very sorry to hear about the potential theft of the brass in your area Dan. Regrettably it has become a major issue everywhere Local crack downs on the buyers has helped some.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Don; Check out that link that Jon posted. Some really good info/suggestions/etc in there. Seems like this concept has really taken off. (Not sure I want to spend $40 on the label however...)


I don't plan on investing in the label either that's for the recipient to decide.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jon; I forgot to compliment you on your shop! It's so clean and organized I just wanna cry...


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

jon, That is great workmanship. My hat is off to you....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan @BobbyLee

Appreciate the votes on the shop. Following the remodel I try to keep it a bit more orderly. Having a few of the neighbors in for a cold one on the odd evening adds to that endeavor. :laugh:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow Jon, thanks for the www.littlefreelibrary.org link. We have a school bus stop down at the end of our street, and this kind of project would be perfect there. I think I'll get some OKs from the neighbors first, maybe the city or PD. Our local library volunteer group gets hundreds of books they sell dirt cheap, maybe I can get them to keep it stocked. 

Need to make the door self closing and seal it pretty well because anything enclosed around here becomes home to black widow spiders. I guess vent holes could be covered with screen material. And I can put a screen door spring on to automatically close the door. A nice pitched room overhanging to keep out rain. What a great project for a wood working club, or a community college shop class. Get the police dept and private donations for materials. 

There were a number of designs, including one with bench, that would be interesting. There's an empty lot where the kids gather there, wonder if I should get the owner's permission to install it...probably a must. As a safety issue, there are always lots of moms parked there watching over their kids while they wait. Hum...I like this idea.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

That sounds like an ideal plan for one or more of these and I hope it all works out. Look forward to posts of the ones in place. I hadn't though about spiders as they are not much of an issue up here. Rain however is another story. 

Keep me updated.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Need to make the door self closing and seal it pretty well because anything enclosed around here becomes home to black widow spiders."
-Tom

Party poop! Where's your sense of adventure? Everything for the kids has to be soooo safe...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Need to make the door self closing and seal it pretty well because anything enclosed around here becomes home to black widow spiders."
> -Tom
> 
> Party poop! Where's your sense of adventure? Everything for the kids has to be soooo safe...


take the truants and start a silk farm....
win - win...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> take the truants and start a silk farm....
> win - win...


That's right, they use Black Widow silk for crosshairs in rifle scopes. Stronger than silk.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bite Me*



DesertRatTom said:


> That's right, they use Black Widow silk for crosshairs in rifle scopes. Stronger than silk.


And no pension required for the guy that gathers the silk.... :no:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Heavy travel period coming up, so this has to go on hold. But I am going to check with friends who volunteer at the library, which takes in and sells donated books cheap. The spot down the block is the bus stop for all grades, and always has lots of kids around. Lowe's always has left over pine on sale cheap, and half a gallon of top grade exterior paint would be enough to do the trick...have that left over. I bet a local city councilman would love to get behind this, and the editor of the local paper is a friend. Time is limited but a few hours talking with friends Could grease the approval slide and get the book flow going. Fun project to keep me busy since l am retiring from my consulting career in July.

Anyone in the Forum want to join in in your area. This would be a great way to use our skills for helping kids do better in life.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

Enjoy your travels. 

Since I started this I've become aware of two others, one on a county road about 2 miles from me and the other in a residential area in the burbs. I delivered mine yesterday and the new owner and his neighbor plan to set it up in the parking between their homes. As it's a walking neighborhood with children it should generate interest. In keeping with suburbia, they wisely contacted the locating services to mark off all buried lines in preparation for the post hole. I've asked for a photo of the final project and will post it as a follow on. 

I would be open to building another one if any one in the area shows an interest and would be willing to contribute to the minimal costs for the supplies.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Local news here ran a story recently on the same thing in a couple of the outlying suburbs along main corridors and bus routes. They gave it a thumbs up!!

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@JFPNCM Good point about checking for utilities. We are all on Septic around here and power and water comes in from horse trails between and at the back of the properties. But gase lines seem to come from the front, so caution is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Stick486 I do have an additional thought. Certain woods keep moths away, anyone know of any variety of wood that could be used as a liner, and that would keep bugs and spiders at bay?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> @Stick486 I do have an additional thought. Certain woods keep moths away, anyone know of any variety of wood that could be used as a liner, and that would keep bugs and spiders at bay?


cedar, redwood and cypress and treat the wood you use w/ cedar oil..
never use PT or the off-gassing will ruin the books..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Anything helpful in this, Tom?
Natural Spider Repellent | Seventh Generation
That citronella part sounds promising.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Stick486 Thanks, I like working with redwood, and maybe I could line it with cedar.
@DaninVan I'll look that up, I know citronella works pretty well. I'll check it out, thanks for the lead.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486
Good point on the PT, I never considered that. The plan called for exposure rated plywood which might well lead one to the PT version. I used exterior grade plywood and finished it with Cabot Australian Timberoil which is recommended for exterior hardwood, decks and patio furniture. I did oil the interior so I hope that won't be an issue and given that you can sit on this stuff one would think not. 
@DesertRatTom
Redwood would be a great choice if it wasn't so spendy here. Perhaps the next one. 
[MENTION=41500]honestjohn

Appreciate the note on the news story. The notes with the original plan claimed about 32,000 in existence.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Did a little more research on spiders and learned that the best thing is peppermint oil! Spiders can't stand the stuff, and it makes the nook and books smell like Christmas. You can dilute the pure oil in a little water and paint the inside surfaces once in awhile with the solution and the spiders are going to stay away. Turns out the cedar does nothing for spiders.

Thanks @DaninVan and @JFPNCM for the suggestions on the exposure rated plywood. That would make this easier to do. A nice roof overhang will help keep it dry.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

Appreciate the note on the peppermint oil. Even without the issue of spiders it has merit.

Enjoy your travels. If they bring you to the PNW, give me a call.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @DesertRatTom Enjoy your travels. If they bring you to the PNW, give me a call.


@JFPNM
My wife is headed up there in a couple of weeks. Have family in Washington and Oregon, so I might just do that.

I'm headed to the Phoenix area next week, then St. Louis the week after.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Love to read! When I was in the third grade, during the summer, I would go to the library with my neighbor. I would check the maximum of five books Saturday morning and return them Monday morning. A lot of people have Kindl but I like to hear paper pages turn. Plus, I don't have to worry about a battery. My complements on the project. Just hope that no one trashes it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

See PM for contact details.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Love to read! When I was in the third grade, during the summer, I would go to the library with my neighbor. I would check the maximum of five books Saturday morning and return them Monday morning. A lot of people have Kindl but I like to hear paper pages turn. Plus, I don't have to worry about a battery. My complements on the project. Just hope that no one trashes it.


 @Knothead47
I also like paper books, but my eyes prefer the Kindle. I've read more since getting the Kindle than in the many years before I'm hoping to get into a Stem Cell study for people with dry AMD, but we shall see about that.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Update:
Ottawa woman's little free library to be shut down over city bylaw | CTV News

I understand the reason...but it's wrong. 
I wonder if putting it on wheels would solve their concern?
The District here maintains the rural boulevards with a tractor mounted mower, on an articulated arm. If something's in the way they just go around it. Problem solved.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan

Same process used here and it works very well. 

Sadly, "in town" one of these was torched by an arsonist. You just can't teach stupid.


----------

